# MECA ohio events rest of season



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

busy busy end of the season for MECA in ohio, enough points to qualify for worlds if you win each event. State finals will be September 23rd at Columbus motor speedway as well (not officially listed but that is the plan)


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

GREAT JOB out in Ohio this year!!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

We need more judges, I'm tired from judges


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Steve had a good recommendation, look at musicians and recording engineers you many know and ask them.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

3x weekend is just 1 week away


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Ohio 3x weekend this weekend yay


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

ATTENTION: 9/9 EVENT HAS BEEN UPGRADED TO A 2X


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

9/9 almost here, great weather expected


----------

